# 566 vs ?



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

I went to the bike shop to look at a 585, but it was sold and the guy said it was only a large anyhow. I asked if he was going to get anymore in and he said he didn't know.I told him I'm looking for a little stiffer ride, but not to stiff where it would rattle my teeth loss. He tried selling me a Scott Addict CR 2, but I declined.

So I got to thinking about the 586, but I don't know anything about how it would feel. Have any of you rode both and was there a lot of difference? 

I thought about buying a frame set from PBK, or somewhere else and build up my own. Possibly using the components from my 566.

Before I bought my 566, I rode a Cervelo RS and it was pretty similar in ride, but was a $1000 more. That got me thinking about ordering a Cervelo R3 frame set and using the components from the 566. If I did that I would sell the 566 frame on E Bay or just store it and build it up later.

Or just forget the whole idea and keep riding


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

Disregard my post. I answered it myself. I'll keep what I have. Thanks for looking anyhow.


----------



## slimshady (Dec 4, 2010)

good decision!


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

If you want to give your 566 frameset away, I'm looking for another 566 frameset to build a high performance flat bar version


----------

